# Не собирается libassuan

## lobik

Хотел установить себе GnuCash, и на libassuan падает:

```

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include     -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wcast-align -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -fPIC -DPIC -c -o libassuan_la-assuan-io.lo `test -f 'assuan-io.c' || echo './'`assuan-io.c

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `funopen\x1B[4m.lo', needed by `libassuan.la'.  Stop.

```

Может это и не связано, но когда я пересобираю мир, опять мрет с похожими симптомами:

```

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/os -I../include   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/temp/mesa-symlinks -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-declarations -Wformat=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wunused -Wuninitialized -Wshadow -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wredundant-decls -Werror=implicit -Werror=nonnull -Werror=init-self -Werror=main -Werror=missing-braces -Werror=sequence-point -Werror=return-type -Werror=trigraphs -Werror=array-bounds -Werror=write-strings -Werror=address -Werror=int-to-pointer-cast -Werror=pointer-to-int-cast -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/include -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/Xext -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/composite -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/damageext -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/xfixes -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/Xi -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/mi -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/miext/sync -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/miext/shadow  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/miext/damage -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/render -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/randr -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/fb -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/dbe -fvisibility=hidden  -O2 -pipe -c -o xdmcp.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2/work/xorg-server-1.14.3/os/xdmcp.c

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `strlcat\x1B[4m.lo', needed by `libos.la'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

уже с неделю как ничего не меняется. старался устанавить разные версии, но безрезультатно.

----------

## Pinkbyte

emerge --info в студию. Попробовать собрать с MAKEOPTS="-j1"

----------

## lobik

просто переустановил всю систему, у меня это обычное решение всех проблем (потому как после установки системы "мир" не обновляю, eselect мыло не читаю ....). с тех пор, вроде как взялся за ум, по крайней мере раз в неделю emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --ask @world. пока полет нормальный, но вот virtualbox устанавливаться не хочет (а и не очень хотелось). 

не могли бы вы, люди добрые, посоветовать мне статейку(и) (можно и на вражеском), где описывается как нужно следить за системой и как решать основные проблемы?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Пример решения блокировки - https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers

А так, общие моменты описаны в Handbook - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## lobik

спасибо за ответы.

кстати, у меня с некоторого времени опять начались похожие проблемы, 

```
*** No rule to make target `ИмяФайла\x1B[4m.lo', needed by ...
```

Все дело в этом \x1B[4m (похоже на специальные коды, используемые в терминале для расскраски или еще чего. Скорее всего я чего-то намудрил с настройкой терминала, локали и т.д.) Почему проявляется при компиляции одних пакетов, но не других не знаю. 

Чтобы этого не было мне пришлось залогиниться рутом, который моими кривыми ручками не настраивался (ну или вместо su пользоваться su - root. еще не проверял) и тогда все пучком

----------

